# 1968 GTO TH400 tail shaft length



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I took the TH400 (column shift) out of my 1968 GTO down to the shop today to get it overhauled. He said it was from a 1970 and it has a longer tail shaft (about 9”) than the GTO originally came with. Can anyone confirm that indeed the 1968 GTO used a shorter tail shaft than the one I have or were there any that came off the line with the longer tail shaft?

-Mike


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the stock tail shaft length of '68 GTO TH400? The one on my tranny is ~9.5" but I think it is not stock.

-Mike


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

My 70 400 seems to have a tail length between 4 and 4.5 inches. kinda hard to measure, on the ground underneath her, blind in one eye, (and can't see out the other), and the yard stick kept hitting everything. 

Maybe someone else can jump in here.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

I will try to get back to you later today. My 69 is apart with the TH400, so I will measure when I get it out of the storage room.


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks DrBoeing. 

If it is not too much trouble I would be interested in the length of the drive shaft as well. I think you measure from center to center of the "eyes" where the bearings seat. 

-Mike


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

boatgoat said:


> Thanks DrBoeing.
> 
> If it is not too much trouble I would be interested in the length of the drive shaft as well. I think you measure from center to center of the "eyes" where the bearings seat.
> 
> -Mike



Hi Mike,

the drive shaft is 56 inches from the centre of each U-joint and the tail stock is 4 inches long. I hope that helps.


----------



## boatgoat (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you very much DrBoeing! That helps tremendously.

-Mike


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The longer tailshaft came on the full size cars to shorten the driveshaft length. If it is indeed a 70 trans, it's from a full size car. Since it's not original and the driveshaft has most likely been shortened for it you might as well leave it as is and reuse it.


----------

